# Advice For Crypt. Rot



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

I recently moved into a new apartment and already the two cryptocoryne wendtii plants in my tank started rotting away from the new tap water source. What is the best thing to do when this happens to crypts.? Just leave them be and wait for new leaves to come up? Thanks.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes, just wait and give them time to adjust to the new conditions (new leaves for new conditions). They should come back without any problem.


----------



## kunerd (Aug 2, 2007)

they melt, they grow, they melt they grow


----------

